# [ cairo & pixman ] pb de compil

## driden91

Salut

depuis plusieurs jours je rencontre ce type d'erreur sur pas mal de paquet lorsque je veut les installer / ou mettre a jour :

```
/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.1/../../../../lib64/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `pixman_format_supported_destination'
```

si quelqu'un a une idée ?

----------

## Poch

T'as essayé de réemerger cairo?

----------

## driden91

slt,

oui et même résultat

----------

## Oupsman

un revdep-rebuild ?

----------

## driden91

salut,

un revdep-rebuild ne me ressort aucune erreur.

et j'ai de plus en plus de paquet qui refuse de s'installer avec cette erreur....

----------

## YetiBarBar

Un petit emerge --info?

----------

## driden91

Salut

en effet j'aurais du le mettre dés le départ  :Smile: 

```
Portage 2.2_rc8 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.3.1, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r0, 2.6.24-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r5-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_4200+-with-glibc2.2.5

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 19 Aug 2008 13:45:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6, 2.5.2-r7

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.2.5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r3

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.62-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.3.5, 2.2.4

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.25-r4

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/boot/grub/grub.conf /boot/grub/menu.lst /etc /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/conf.d/* /etc/env.d/* /etc/fstab /etc/init.d/* /etc/inittab /etc/make.conf /etc/profile /etc/rc.conf /home/driden91/* /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/blackbox/menu /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks parallel-fetch preserve-libs sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://ftp.club-internet.fr/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ "

LANG="fr_FR"

LDFLAGS=""

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa amd64 apache2 avahi bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups curses dbus directfb dri dvd esd fortran gd gdbm gif glitz gnome gnutls gpm gtk gtk2 hal hddtemp iconv ipod isdnlog java jpeg lm_sensors mad mastroka mdnsresponder-compat midi mmx mmx2 mp3 mpeg mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia offensive ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre perl php png pppd python qt3support qt4 readline reflection sensord session smp spl sqlite sse sse2 static svg symlink system-libvncserver tcpd tiff tools unicode vim-syntax vorbis wma xcomposite xinerama xml xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## driden91

Salut

je relance le topic car c'est vraiment génant ce pb, si quelqu'un a une idée ?

----------

## avendesora

 *driden91 wrote:*   

> Salut
> 
> depuis plusieurs jours je rencontre ce type d'erreur sur pas mal de paquet lorsque je veut les installer / ou mettre a jour :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

pixman_format_supported_destination est dans x11-libs/pixman sur mon système. Essaye de re-emerger ca.

----------

## driden91

deja fait, j'ai meme essayer de retrograder de version

----------

